# Vegan gains looks so weird wtf



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

So if you go on YT you will know who vegan gains is ...if you dont hes a natural vegan "bodybuilder/fitness" person youtuber who hates on every normal non vegan bodybuilder

Any just been looking at him and his body is soooooo weird i cant put it together lol like he looks skinny as f**k on his videos as you can see in the pic but when he tenses his singular bicep muscles are actually quite big and peaky but then it goes flat and skinny towards his shoulders ? and he looks like he has no upper body at all and i dont even want to imagine his legs lolz but why do his arms look so weird i cant seem to find an explanation so i thought i would bring it to you guys .. look at the pics below









:huh:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

He's ate his carrots.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

The type of food you eat, doesn't shape your muscle structure.

Thats like suggesting the petrol you put in your car gave you a flat tyre.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Just his genetics,I suppose.

hes also got that "sticking tongue out makes me look cool" look,that makes me want to punch him.hard.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm guessing 95% of his training is preacher curls. Can't think of any other reason why he has fairish (though completely unimpressive for a self-promoting supposed BBer) upper arms but the rest of him looks like a fortified pot noodle.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

the guys a fvcking self rightous twaat. don't know why the hell you or anyone would be want to watch him, wot a complete bell end. And he has the most annoying voice ever, its like his voice hasn't broke yet.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

The bicep looks though it's attached quite low and also if you look at his deltoid it's very underdevoloped compared to his bicep which gives him that "skinny but big bicep" look you mentioned. Suggests to me that you shouldn't listen to this guys advice on training.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> the guys a fvcking self rightous twaat. don't know why the hell you or anyone would be want to watch him, wot a complete bell end. And he has the most annoying voice ever, its like his voice hasn't broke yet.


Yes the guys a total and utter fvck wit and i hope he had a 20kg plate land on him from some height


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> The bicep looks though it's attached quite low and also if you look at his deltoid it's very underdevoloped compared to his bicep which gives him that "skinny but big bicep" look you mentioned. Suggests to me that you shouldn't listen to this guys advice on training.


looks to me like he has a torn long head bicep tendon.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Can't stand the guy.

I really wish Lex flattened him.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> looks to me like he has a torn long head bicep tendon.


I was thinking that too but both his biceps are symetrical and there isn't a shaft before the bicep starts to peak which you'd often see with a torn tendon


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

They don't look big, just big on his body. He is also lean which makes them look bigger.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

He seems actually quite tall,and a bit bigger than I thought actually when he towered over lex when they met,wonder if he's having the occasional burger on the qt? . Doesn't look healthy though, reminds me of some of the druggies I see in various places,like his liver is about to conk out. I wonder how strict he is on the whole vegan thing behind closed doors as well. So many people with fitness you tube channels these days, how much of it is an act to gain viewers?. I mean calling all these big names out ,well at least big names on you tube and being as rude as he has been,aggressively promoting veganism,it's a livelyhood for someone who probably doesn't leave home all that often I suppose. He's not the most annoying on there, in my view thats mark lobliner.


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

Remember when he claimed to have 19.5 inch arms and then proceeded to ignore everyone asking for a measurement. It isn't nice to ridicule him though as i think he might be suffering from mental illness. Someone put together old posts from his old accounts talking about how he had been contacted by alliens etc.

Ah here is the video.

His claim to have 19.5 inch arms is @ 5:55 minutes

Claims to have Alien encounter @ 7:20 minutes till 7:55 minutes


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Much the same reason you go to places like Egypt and all the men have overdeveloped chest and biceps, heavily internally rotated shoulders, a cringe-worthy set of toothpick legs and horrendously under-developed and weak back. Terribly unbalanced and weird looking.

Every single gym is filled with swarms of men doing curls around the dumbbell racks like flies around cowpoo.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

lmao that third pic has been edited..

also all vegans are self-rightous twats, just like cyclists..


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Greg Valentino loves him lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Great replys guys !! glad you all think hes a total c**t like i do  and yes i suppose hes just un-developed



ILLBehaviour said:


> the guys a fvcking self rightous twaat. don't know why the hell you or anyone would be want to watch him, wot a complete bell end. And he has the most annoying voice ever, its like his voice hasn't broke yet.


i dont watch him haha i saw Lee Priest and Lex talking about him in some videos so i looked at him



SILV3RBACK said:


> Greg Valentino loves him lol


Hahahahaha i know ye LOL ... and your from West Yorks me too  happy Yorkshire day bud


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> The type of food you eat, doesn't shape your muscle structure.
> 
> Thats like suggesting the petrol you put in your car gave you a flat tyre.


Ye it doesn't shape it ... but its gonna be 10x harder for a vegan to make gains than a meat eater obvs from all the nutrients there lacking


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> the guy can be pretty annoying with his logic, like..."if your not a vegan you will die of a heart attack, a slow painful death. your a piece of s**t im better than you" but lets face it, the guy gets the attention he wants to seek clearly by mostly just bashing other people and using studies etc.





DappaDonDave said:


> he is an arsehole no doubt tho, and a vegan one at that.


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Ye it doesn't shape it ... but its gonna be 10x harder for a vegan to make gains than a meat eater obvs from all the nutrients there lacking


I am not a vegan but this is nonsense. There is no nutrient lacking in a simple, well planned vegan diet. B12, vitamin A etc can all be gotten through fortified foods etc. When people say you can't be healthy on a vegan diet they are as wrong as people claiming you can't be healthy eating meat.

Vegan powerlifter as an example.



















To get bigger you need calories, protein carbs and fat. This idea plants and vegan supplements are missing some magic ingredient in 2015 is not a serious position. The only arguement against veganism is that steak is delicious and leather boots look cool. Both are true and so is the circle of life


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zen said:


> I am not a vegan but this is nonsense. There is no nutrient lacking in a simple, well planned vegan diet. B12, vitamin A etc can all be gotten through fortified foods etc. When people say you can't be healthy on a vegan diet they are as wrong as people claiming you can't be healthy eating meat.
> 
> Vegan powerlifter as an example.
> 
> ...


True ... but you would need a sh*t ton of supps ... and if you only eat fruit and veg wouldnt it be too high in sugar ? as fruit contains a sh*t ton of natural sugars


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> True ... but you would need a sh*t ton of supps ... and if you only eat fruit and veg wouldnt it be too high in sugar ? as fruit contains a sh*t ton of natural sugars


Sugar is not unhealthy, nor is fat, nor is protein. You make 20 threads a day about bodybuilding and you are still under the impression fruit stops you being healthy or big or lean? IIFYM ! No macronutrient is evil.

And vegans don't only eat fruit and veg, they eat beans, lentils, nuts, grains, seityn, fruit, veg etc. It is as easy to get everything you need as a vegan as it it as a meat eater, the only difference is checking a label to see what is vegan and what is not. Many vegan powerlifters and bodybuilders get 200g of protein easily. This myth that you need to eat meat and have 12 gallons of whey a day is not borne out by any sort of evidence. In fact the existence of yoked vegans with no nutritional deficiencies shows it to be rather illogical.`


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zen said:


> Sugar is not unhealthy, nor is fat, nor is protein. You make 20 threads a day about bodybuilding and you are still under the impression fruit stops you being healthy or big or lean? IIFYM ! No macronutrient is evil.
> 
> And vegans don't only eat fruit and veg, they eat beans, lentils, nuts, grains, seityn, fruit, veg etc. It is as easy to get everything you need as a vegan as it it as a meat eater, the only difference is checking a label to see what is vegan and what is not. Many vegan powerlifters and bodybuilders get 200g of protein easily. This myth that you need to eat meat and have 12 gallons of whey a day is not borne out by any sort of evidence. In fact the existence of yoked vegans with no nutritional deficiencies shows it to be rather illogical.`


Wouldn't quite say 20 LOL ... and someone loves vegans jeeeeeeeeez :lol: go become one seriously your acting like vegan gains right now

And im pretty sure too much sugar is bad .. seriously are you kidding me ? you think sugar is completely fine no its not only a bit hence why no pro's eat a lot if any sugars thats why all the BAD things contain loads of sugar cakes , sweets ect... try it eat a sh*t ton of sugar a day and i will love to see your results

the only time a lot of sugar would be acceptable would be pre workout for energy


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Wouldn't quite say 20 LOL ... and someone loves vegans jeeeeeeeeez :lol: go become one seriously your acting like vegan gains right now
> 
> And im pretty sure too much sugar is bad .. seriously are you kidding me ? you think sugar is completely fine no its not only a bit hence why no pro's eat a lot if any sugars thats why all the BAD things contain loads of sugar cakes , sweets ect... try it eat a sh*t ton of sugar a day and i will love to see your results
> 
> the only time a lot of sugar would be acceptable would be pre workout for energy


How am I acting like vegan gains? By explaining to you that veganism is not inherently healthy or unhealthy? and omnivorous diets are not inherently healthy or unhealthy? Apparently basic common sense is now acting like vegan gains. Good argument.

If anyone sounds like vegan gains it is you, I say both vegan and omnivore diets are health neutral and can be made to be unhealthy or healthy, you argue only non vegans can be healthy and Vegan gains argues only vegans can be.

And yes I am telling you sugar is fine and not a problem as are thousands of healthy big shredded people, here are Albert Nunez's results from IIFYM where he ate cookies and icecream fit into a sensible balanced diet:























I am sure your results must be at leat 50% better with that no sugar diet you are on


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Wouldn't quite say 20 LOL ... and someone loves vegans jeeeeeeeeez :lol: go become one seriously your acting like vegan gains right now
> 
> And im pretty sure too much sugar is bad .. seriously are you kidding me ? you think sugar is completely fine no its not only a bit hence why no pro's eat a lot if any sugars thats why all the BAD things contain loads of sugar cakes , sweets ect... try it eat a sh*t ton of sugar a day and i will love to see your results
> 
> the only time a lot of sugar would be acceptable would be pre workout for energy


you gain Ddiabetes ON A DAILY


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Zen said:


> How am I acting like vegan gains? By explaining to you that veganism is not inherently healthy or unhealthy? and omnivorous diets are not inherently healthy or unhealthy? Apparently basic common sense is now acting like vegan gains. Good argument.
> 
> And yes I am telling you sugar is fine and not a problem as are thousands of healthy big shredded people, here are Albert Nunez's results from IIFYM where he ate cookies and icecream fit into a sensible balanced diet:
> 
> ...


STEROIDS made him look like that NOT suger. When he gets ddiabetes from exess suger I'm sure he will be well happy


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Zen said:


> How am I acting like vegan gains? By explaining to you that veganism is not inherently healthy or unhealthy? and omnivorous diets are not inherently healthy or unhealthy? Apparently basic common sense is now acting like vegan gains. Good argument.
> 
> If anyone sounds like vegan gains it is you, I say both vegan and omnivore diets are health neutral and can be made to be unhealthy or healthy, you argue only non vegans can be healthy and Vegan gains argues only vegans can be.
> 
> ...


Bro .. i salute vegans !! i really respect them so its not that im against them its just sugar is bad for a NATURAL bodybuilder , you may think different but thats what debates are about but i think to much sugar is bad


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> STEROIDS made him look like that NOT suger. When he gets ddiabetes from exess suger I'm sure he will be well happy


No one claimed sugar made him big, they claimed sugar didn't stop him getting big and being healthy, which was the claim.

Vegans have the lowest levels of diabetes in the population, they eat the highest level of sugar. Claiming sugar causes diabetes is like saying dietary fat makes you fat or animal protein and whey cause cancer. This is trying to simplify something so much that it becomes factually wrong and wildly inaccurate.

An excess of meat products in conjunction with inactivity, genetic predisposition, other unhealthy habits and poor diet can increase chances of bowl cancer. Does that mean meat causes bowel cancer? Obviously it does not.

An excess amount of sugar in combination with genetic susceptibility and inactivity coupled with other poor habits and relating health problems can contribute to diabetes. Does that mean sugar causes diabetes? No obviously not.

I recommend anyone with a serious interest in science and the research on these issues look into Alan Aragon's work and research. He put the anti sugar crowds favourite, Dr Volek in the position of not being able to say much of anything in his debate with him. Here is some of Alan's work on the sugar issue :

http://www.alanaragonblog.com/2010/01/29/the-bitter-truth-about-fructose-alarmism/


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

AlexH96 said:


> Bro .. i salute vegans !! i really respect them so its not that im against them its just sugar is bad for a NATURAL bodybuilder , you may think different but thats what debates are about but i think to much sugar is bad


Terrible statemment, too much of anything is bad


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> Sugar is not unhealthy, nor is fat, nor is protein. You make 20 threads a day about bodybuilding and you are still under the impression fruit stops you being healthy or big or lean? IIFYM ! No macronutrient is evil.
> 
> And vegans don't only eat fruit and veg, they eat beans, lentils, nuts, grains, seityn, fruit, veg etc. It is as easy to get everything you need as a vegan as it it as a meat eater, the only difference is checking a label to see what is vegan and what is not. Many vegan powerlifters and bodybuilders get 200g of protein easily. This myth that you need to eat meat and have 12 gallons of whey a day is not borne out by any sort of evidence. In fact the existence of yoked vegans with no nutritional deficiencies shows it to be rather illogical.`


Go on then, post a vegan diet with 200g of protein


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Go on then, post a vegan diet with 200g of protein


1x apple

240g Myprotein vegan blend

Boom, next question please


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Go on then, post a vegan diet with 200g of protein


breakfast: smoothie with 2 scoops of pea protein isolate, bannana, mango, strawberry, blueberries, coconut milk reinforced with b12

meal 1 : Quinoa 250g with 300g of chickpeas and 300g kidney beans and mixed cooked salad with onions, peppers and spinach

snack : 300g almonds 1 scoop brown rice isolate protein powder with rice milk

meal 2 : Stiryfry with Seitan and black beans in a reduced Pekin sauce with bean sprouts, chok boy and kale with udon noodles

snack : 300g Humous with wholemeal bread

meal 3 : lentil and bean curry with bombay potatoes and wholemeal tandori rotti

snack : vega 25g protein bar with 100g nuts

meal 4 : 200g brown rice with 150g soy "chicken strips" and protein shake

pre bedtime snack : nuts, vega bar humous and wholegrain pitta with tomatoes etc etc

There is an article somewhere of that Vegan german strongman which looked like this, he was getting more than 200g of protein.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Zen said:


> breakfast: smoothie with 2 scoops of pea protein isolate, bannana, mango, strawberry, blueberries, coconut milk reinforced with b12
> 
> meal 1 : Quinoa 250g with 300g of chickpeas and 300g kidney beans and mixed cooked salad with onions, peppers and spinach
> 
> ...


I think ill stick with murder


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> breakfast: smoothie with 2 scoops of pea protein isolate, bannana, mango, strawberry, blueberries, coconut milk reinforced with b12
> 
> meal 1 : Quinoa 250g with 300g of chickpeas and 300g kidney beans and mixed cooked salad with onions, peppers and spinach
> 
> ...


what is the macros for this, it's a hell of a lot of calories to get to 200g protein by the looks of it


----------



## Zen (Jul 29, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> I think ill stick with murder


Me too, tastes delicious.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

AlexH96 said:


> So if you go on YT you will know who vegan gains is ...if you dont hes a natural vegan "bodybuilder/fitness" person youtuber who hates on every normal non vegan bodybuilder
> 
> Any just been looking at him and his body is soooooo weird i cant put it together lol like he looks skinny as f**k on his videos as you can see in the pic but when he tenses his singular bicep muscles are actually quite big and peaky but then it goes flat and skinny towards his shoulders ? and he looks like he has no upper body at all and i dont even want to imagine his legs lolz but why do his arms look so weird i cant seem to find an explanation so i thought i would bring it to you guys .. look at the pics below
> 
> ...


If you do a google image search for SYNTHOL pictures of this cvnt will appear.........this would explain the deformity which is evident in this sad creature,

...


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> True ... but you would need a sh*t ton of supps ... and if you only eat fruit and veg wouldnt it be too high in sugar ? as fruit contains a sh*t ton of natural sugars


an apple has about 15 to 20 grams of suger where a can of Coke has about 50 grams. I'm not trying to be a smart arse lol but it makes me giggle when people say there loaded with suger


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> True ... but you would need a sh*t ton of supps ... and if you only eat fruit and veg wouldnt it be too high in sugar ? as fruit contains a sh*t ton of natural sugars


an apple has about 15 to 20 grams of suger where a can of Coke has about 50 grams. I'm not trying to be a smart arse lol but it makes me giggle when people say there loaded with suger


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

AlexH96 said:


> True ... but you would need a sh*t ton of supps ... and if you only eat fruit and veg wouldnt it be too high in sugar ? as fruit contains a sh*t ton of natural sugars


an apple has about 15 to 20 grams of suger where a can of Coke has about 50 grams. I'm not trying to be a smart arse lol but it makes me giggle when people say there loaded with suger

I don't know why this reply has gone on this one. I don't like this new ukm it keeps messing up


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Haha I didn't mean to post same reply


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

@Zen , tommy is that you ?‌


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

armor king said:


> an apple has about 15 to 20 grams of suger where a can of Coke has about 50 grams. I'm not trying to be a smart arse lol but it makes me giggle when people say there loaded with suger


Can of coke has 33g


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

> an apple has about 15 to 20 grams of suger where a can of Coke has about 50 grams. I'm not trying to be a smart arse lol but it makes me giggle when people say there loaded with suger
> 
> I don't know why this reply has gone on this one. I don't like this new ukm it keeps messing up


Tbf I'd rather have a can of coke than a couple of apples


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> lmao that third pic has been edited..
> 
> also all vegans are self-rightous twats, just like cyclists..


its hard not to be self righteous when you are a handful among a billion people that justify animal cruelty


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a combination of synthol and photoshop


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> Go on then, post a vegan diet with 200g of protein


who on earth needs 200g of protein? That's a ludicrous amount. The rda for an adult is like 30-40g protein per day. A 160-170g surpluss is a bit excessive. There was a study comparing 2 groups of trained athletes, one was on a diet of 0.6g protein per lb of bodyweight, the other was on something like 1.5g or more, there were no differences in gains between the two, but the higher protein group showed signs of protein overload/waste product etc.

It's to make money's


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

First rule of vegan club..... tell everybody you're in vegan club !!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> who on earth needs 200g of protein? That's a ludicrous amount. The rda for an adult is like 30-40g protein per day. A 160-170g surpluss is a bit excessive. There was a study comparing 2 groups of trained athletes, one was on a diet of 0.6g protein per lb of bodyweight, the other was on something like 1.5g or more, there were no differences in gains between the two, but the higher protein group showed signs of protein overload/waste product etc.
> 
> It's to make money's


I can post studies to contradict that. It is not a conspiracy surrounding protein companies.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> I can post studies to contradict that. It is not a conspiracy surrounding protein companies.


please post them mate, I'm interested in reading them.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> please post them mate, I'm interested in reading them.


The point I was getting at is there is mixed research on this.

Article - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/protein-requirements-for-strength-and-power-athletes.html/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14971434

This is an interesting one

http://www.jissn.com/content/11/1/19


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> The point I was getting at is there is mixed research on this.
> 
> Article - http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/protein-requirements-for-strength-and-power-athletes.html/
> 
> ...


so there isn't any contradicting studies then


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> so there isn't any contradicting studies then


Did you read what Lyle wrote?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Did you read what Lyle wrote?


i read the lot. Lyle didn't produce any evidence. Infact he said that there is very little credible evidence that suggests higher protein = more gains.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> i read the lot. Lyle didn't produce any evidence. Infact he said that there is very little credible evidence that suggests higher protein = more gains.


So why does he still recommend higher protein (2-3g/kg)? Based on the first study I linked.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> So why does he still recommend higher protein (2-3g/kg)? Based on the first study I linked.


the study didn't really show anything, and his recommendation is just that, his recommendation. If you read through all of his material the guy is a walking contradiction, second to that he's a fu**ing cock end whome I have personal beef with lmao


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> the study didn't really show anything, and his recommendation is just that, his recommendation. If you read through all of his material the guy is a walking contradiction, second to that he's a fu**ing cock end whome I have personal beef with lmao


Personal beef lol. Did he ban you from his forum?

How about Alan Aragon then, 3:30 in, there lists of research and the recommendations from said research


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Personal beef lol. Did he ban you from his forum?
> 
> How about Alan Aragon then, 3:30 in, there lists of research and the recommendations from said research


no, he used to post on my Facebook, first he insulted my tattoos, something along the lines of "if you spent more time in the gym and less getting tattoos..".. but rich coming from a guy that looks like an anorexic version of Jims dad from American pie! I believe the last thing he said to me before I blocked his pathetic arse was "go and stick a needle in your ass" 

I like Alan though, he used to post in my group, I'll have a watch later.. I'm just off to some birds yard now for 'netflix and chill'


----------

